# WHICH MAF FOR TURBO SETUP



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

just wondering what MAF if any will plug into our stock harness on a 92 GA16DE?
or which one would be the easiest & cheapest to splice in?
for a turbo setup which will be rougly 175-200 HP @ 8-10 psi


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

You'll need the maf from a S14 KA24


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

will it plug right into my harness???


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

the s14 maf is called a z32 correct???


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Thomsy said:


> the s14 maf is called a z32 correct???


No a Z32 maf is from a 300ZX. The S14 maf is just that, the MAF from a KA24 equipped S14 240sx. 

It plugs right in to the B14 harness so the assumption is that it will do the same on the B13 harness. Granted the S14 MAF maxes out at around 230ish WHP. If you EVER plan on making more than that I would use a bigger MAF from the get go.

I am using the Ford Cobra MAF.


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks once again Wes
here's hoping it works

I doubt I'll be able to make more then 200 hp on boost without blowing the bottom end of a 220km motor


----------

